# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  xin chỉ cách chạy chân ghế giả 4 trục đồng thời trong artcam

## cuong

nhờ mọi người chỉ giúp em cách chạy giả 4 trục trong artcam ạ, hiện đã có mạch mach 3, và đầy đủ các trục

----------


## Nam CNC

theo tui biết đồng thời 4 trục artcam không làm được , chuyển qua powermill nha. Nếu muốn chạy artcam ra hết hoa văn góc độ thì chịu khó xoay góc độ khó gia công 3 trục trước rồi sau đó chạy xoay tròn là ok ( cũng gần đạt hơn 80% ) nhưng về thời gian thì không hiệu quả bằng 1 phát 4 trục đồng thời.

----------

cuong

----------


## hoangmanh

sao lại là giả 4 trục đồng thời nhỉ ? tức là chạy xoay tròn với 3 tọa độ yza đó hả bác chủ

----------

cuong

----------


## GORLAK

Chạy giả trục thứ 4 thì đc chứ chạy 4 trục luôn thì vẫn chưa làm đc, bác cao thủ nào bật mí đi.

----------

cuong

----------


## hoangmanh

chạy 4 trục đồng thời thì chuyển qua powermill lập trình cho nhanh gọn bác ạ

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

powermill, thì có lượm post rồi , mà lúc nó tính toán đường dao , máy tính đơ luôn nên chưa thử cái post đó như thế nào ạ, có bác nào có cái vi deo dạy xuất dao trong powermill không ạ cho em xin với. cảm ơn các bác đã trả lời ạ
-cái này học xài ảt cam mấy vậy các bác : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxozkJDqD60

----------

